# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne

## Andelin

Minkähänlaisissa kantimissa on Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne yhtiönä ja/tai Savonlinja-osastona? Matkustajapalaute vanhasta, kuluneesta ja linjoille sopimattomasta kalustosta alkaa jo olla aika murhaavaa kun muut liikennöitsijät Helsingistä itään lähes kaikki ajavat rima aivan jossain muualla. Muutenkin ovat ilmoittaneet, että nykyiset ajokierrot heillä ei välttämättä hirveästi muutu kun siirtymäsopimukset ensi kesänä päättyvät. Outo auto linjalla-keskusteluunhan ei viitsi kirjoittaa tästä firmasta päivittäin kun uudelleenkoritettu ikivanhaa Volvo on taas rotissut ohi.

 :Icon Frown:

----------

